

Apple's future iPhones may offer 3D recording of places, objects - fuzzythinker
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/07/29/apple_investigates_3d_recording_of_real_world_places_objects.html

======
fuzzythinker
This will make 3D modeling like
<http://www.eng.cam.ac.uk/news/stories/2009/3D_models/> much easier.

